# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Appia

## esperos

Το  ένα  από  τα  δύο  πρωτοπόρα  της  πορθμειακής  σύνδεσης  Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας  για  πολλά  χρόνια  συντροφιά  με  το  δικό  μας  ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ. Μια  καρτ ποστάλ  που  το  δείχνει  στην  Ηγουμενίτσα.

APPIA.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Στην παρακατω φωτο το μοντελο του *Αππια*, που βρισκεται στο Ναυτικο Μουσειο της _Βενετιας_.

apmod.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραίο μοντέλο !!!

Αλλά η φωτογραφία .....κάτι μου θυμίζει...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Α ναι, μπράβο, θυμήθηκα. Το δικό μας ...μουσείο με μοντέλα παλιών πλοίων της Ακτοπλοίας μας. :mrgreen:

*Α ρε Ελλάδα της ...ναυτοσύνης.*  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eνα πλοιο που παντα μου αρεσε! Και δεν εχει αυτη την Ιταλικη πλωρη που δεν μου αρεσει. Τυπου Δημητρουλα κτλ! Εγραψες παλι Linz! Espresso, μην στεναχωριεσαι! Καποτε θα γινουμε Ευρωπαιοι!!! Και στην ναυτικη παραδοση!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ας καταθέσω τον οβολό μου για το όμορφο ποστάλι της Αδριατικής...

Copyright-Πηγή

Apia_01.jpg

Apia_02.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Εκτός από flanneur, η ματιά και η τεχνική του Roi Baudouin αναδεικνύουν τα πλοία σε μια ξεχωριστή ύπαρξη. Η φωτογραφική δουλεία σου έχει δώσει ζωή σε πολλές ιστορίες και θάλασσες του παρελθόντος. Ο φακός του Roi Baudouin όχι μόνο ζωντανεύει τα πλοία, τους δίνει μια προσωπική χροιά, η σπάνια πινελιά ενός auteur.

Το κυκλικό ταξίδι, που λέει και ένας καλός φίλος, συνεχίζεται με μια δόση από Ιόνιο, επειδή το Αιγαίο δεν έχει μόνο καλλίγραμμα πλοία. Ακουμπισμένος στην ξύλινη κουπαστή, με καφέ, άγνωστος auter πριν 32 χρόνια αποτύπωσε στο καρέ μια Ιταλική κυρία με φινέτσα. 

Το Άππια, με όλο το δρόμο, εκπέμπει μια γοητεία σαν όνειρο που λικνίζεται στη θάλασσα ανοιχτά της Κέρκυρας. Καλοκαίρι του 1976, και το κυκλικό ταξίδι που ξεκίνησε στις αρχές του 1960, με το Εγνατία στο Ιόνιο, συνεχίζει αδιάκοπα σαν mirage στο Ιόνιο των ονείρων μας.

Σε όλα τα μέλη της θαλασσινής παρέας μας από τη Δυτική Ελλάδα και τα νησιά της.



Πηγή Φωτογραφίας

----------


## Appia_1978

Ας παραθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου, ορισμένες εικόνες αυτού του πανέμορφου βαποριού  :Very Happy: 

Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά
Appia.jpg

Μανούβρα στο Μπρίντιζι
Appia_Brindisi.jpg

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Appia_3.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μερικές παλιές καρτ-ποστάλ

Appia_Igoumenitsa.jpg

Appia_Kerkyra2.jpg

Appia_Kerkyra3.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

katapliktes istorikes fwto file Appia!!

----------


## esperos

Ένα  πρωινό,  καταπλέοντας  στην  Ηγουμενίτσα.


APPIA.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

@manolis m.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!

@esperos

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, είναι όλα τα λεφτά η φωτό. Ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε το περίφημο *Appia.*
Πλοίο του 1961 (8107) ταξίδεψε για πολλά χρόνια στη γραμμή Μπρίντεζι-Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα, παρέα με το *"Εγνατία".*
Το πλοίο ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 17 κόμβων, μετέφερε 150 αυτοκίνητα και περίπου 1000 επιβάτες.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο *"Mediterranean Shipping"* του *Laurence Dunn* (εκδόσεις: Carmania Press). 
Στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρεται, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι το πλοίο ήταν από τα πρώτα drive-on, drive-off ferries.
Το πλοίο, έχω την εντύπωση, ότι είναι πλαγιοδετημένο στη Βενετία. Αυτό, όμως, με επιφύλαξη. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Appia 1978 (τιμής ένεκεν) και στους Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, Ellinis, Νάξος, paroskayak, Leo, Νίκο, vinman, helatros68, polyka, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Ναυτικό ΙΙ, dimitris, Sea Serenade, sylver 23, Corfu, Trackman, Voyager, mastrovasilis, Kalypso, navigation και manolis m.  
Appia 1978.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αγαπητέ φίλε Roi, 
τι το καλύτερο από το να σε καλημερίζει το Σαββατοκύριακο με μια τέτοια εξαίσια φωτογραφία!!!  
Το τι προσφέρεται εσύ και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ καθημερινά σε όλους μας, δεν περιγράφεται πλέον. Προσέξτε, μη μείνει κανείς από καρδιακό, εάν συνεχίσετε έτσι  :Wink:   :Smile:  
Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου για τους κόπους σου!!!

Υ.Γ.: Θα συμφωνούσα ότι είναι στη Βενετία. Πρόσεξε λίγο τα σπίτια, που μόλις διακρίνονται, στα δεξιά

----------


## esperos

> Αγαπητέ φίλε Roi,
> 
> τι το καλύτερο από το να σε καλημερίζει το Σαββατοκύριακο με μια τέτοια εξαίσια φωτογραφία!!!  
> Το τι προσφέρεται εσύ και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ καθημερινά σε όλους μας, δεν περιγράφεται πλέον. Προσέξτε, μη μείνει κανείς από καρδιακό, εάν συνεχίσετε έτσι   
> Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου για τους κόπους σου!!! 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Θα συμφωνούσα ότι είναι στη Βενετία. Πρόσεξε λίγο τα σπίτια, που μόλις διακρίνονται, στα δεξιά


Πράγματι  στην  Βενετία  είναι,  εκεί  ξεχειμώνιαζε  όπου  ήταν η  έδρα  της  εταιρείας  του  και  όπου  ήταν  και  νηολογημένο.

----------


## kalypso

σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi...η φωτογραφία είναι ένα ποίημα!!!πράγματι η φωτογραφία είναι στη Βενετία στον παλιό τερματικό επιβατικό σταθμό....σε αυτό το σημείο δένουν σήμερα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια και κάποια τουριστικά....

----------


## Appia_1978

Και το μενού κάποιας, σίγουρα όμορφης, ημέρας της δεκαετίας του 60  :Smile:  
Appia Menu.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Panemorfo arxeio!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Μήπως να έμπαινε και εδώ η φώτο στην Κέρκυρα, όπου το Appia εικονίζεται με το "Μιαούλης"; :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σε μια ελληνική ταινία με την Βλαχοπούλου το δείχνει στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας όταν ρεμετζάρει.Σε κάποια άλλη πιο παλιά έδειχνε στο Πέραμα και το Κεφαλληνία άσπρο βαμμένο.Άσχετο με το Appia αλλά τώρα θυμήθηκα και αυτό.

----------


## vinman

To Appia μέσα απο την Ιταλική έκδοση της μπροσούρας της Adriatica του 1986,σε μία ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία μαζί με τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου!!
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Appia 1978,στον Roi Baudoin και σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19839



...και μία απο την μπροσούρα του 1987...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19840

----------


## sea_serenade

¶λλο ένα ευχαριστώ στους Αντώνη και Μάνο για τον συνεχή εμπλουτισμό του forum με το πολύτιμο υλικού τους

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για την ευγενική αφιέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

> ...και μία απο την μπροσούρα του 1987...


Poly omorfi i dueteri phato..

----------


## vinman

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Appia απο τις κοινές μπροσούρες που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει μαζί η Adriatica και η HML το 1983 και 1984...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20100


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20101

----------


## manolis m.

Wraios o Vinaman..poli spanies phwto!

----------


## a.molos

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο ΑΡΡΙΑ. Το "πλοίο του" φωτογραφημένο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας το καλοκίρι του 1989.

Appia 1989.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου, σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου!!! 
Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία ενός πανέμορφου βαποριού  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Να ΄σαι καλά!

----------


## sea_serenade

Φίλε Appia σου αφιερώνω την παρακάτω φωτό με πολύ τρέλα.......Ιούλιος του 1972 και ο ταξιδιάρης παππούς μου επιστρέφει από το Μπρίντεζι με το απίθανο APPIA.

PS:Φαντάζεσαι το σοκ μου όταν τη βρήκα (εντελώς τυχαία γιατί έψαχνα κάτι άλλο)

Appia - Jule 1972.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία του παππού είναι πολύ ωραία.
Είναι φανερό ότι του έμοιασες.
Το μήλο έπεσε κάτω από την μηλιά.
Και η κοπέλα στον διπλανό πάγκο συμπληρώνει την όμορφη εικόνα...

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sea Serenade κυριολεκτικά έπεσα από την καρέκλα μόλις είδα την εικόνα σου! 
Έχω μείνει άφωνος. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και εσένα και βεβαίως τον παππού σου  :Very Happy:  
Όταν βλέπω τόσο ξύλο μαζεμένο και σκέφτομαι μετά τα σημερινά πλοία, ειλικρινά θλίβομαι ... 
Σκεφτείτε πόσο όμορφα ήταν τότε τα ταξίδια! Δεν ξέρω πως νιώθει ο καθένας σας, αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον απεχθάνομαι τα μεταλλικά καταστρώματα. Ξύλο και πάλι ξύλο!!! 
Ξανά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Πάμε τώρα να δούμε το περίφημο *Appia.*
> Πλοίο του 1961 (8107) ταξίδεψε για πολλά χρόνια στη γραμμή Μπρίντεζι-Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα, παρέα με το *"Εγνατία".*
> Το πλοίο ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 17 κόμβων, μετέφερε 150 αυτοκίνητα και περίπου 1000 επιβάτες.
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο *"Mediterranean Shipping"* του *Laurence Dunn* (εκδόσεις: Carmania Press). 
> Στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρεται, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι το πλοίο ήταν από τα πρώτα drive-on, drive-off ferries.
> Το πλοίο, έχω την εντύπωση, ότι είναι πλαγιοδετημένο στη Βενετία. Αυτό, όμως, με επιφύλαξη. 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Appia 1978 (τιμής ένεκεν) και στους Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, Ellinis, Νάξος, paroskayak, Leo, Νίκο, vinman, helatros68, polyka, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Ναυτικό ΙΙ, dimitris, Sea Serenade, sylver 23, Corfu, Trackman, Voyager, mastrovasilis, Kalypso, navigation και manolis m.  
> Appia 1978.jpg


Καθυστερώ να ανταποδώσω στον φίλο *Roi Baudoin* για την αφιέρωση που μου έκανε, αλλά νομίζω ότι άξιζε η καθυστέρηση...!
Ανταποδίδω λοιπόν με μια φωτογραφία του Appia στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, στις *25-5-1961*. Διόλου απίθανο να πρόκειται για τον πρώτο κατάπλου του!

Appia_Patra.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το καταπληκτικό φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα 
*ΠΑΤΡΑ 1947-1964
ΜΙΚΡΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ
ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ Ν. Ε. ΤΟΛΗ
ΕΞΑΝΤΑΣ*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Trakman, εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που ανακάλυψες ένα ακόμα 
πολύτιμο μαργαριτάρι.
Η όλη προσπάθεια μοιάζει με κυνήγι κρυμμένου θησαυρού. 
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Trakman, 
καταπληκτική ανακάλυψη! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy:  
Υ.Γ.: Το λεύκωμα κυκλοφορεί ακόμη ή είναι παλαιότερη (1964) έκδοση;

----------


## vinman

> Καθυστερώ να ανταποδώσω στον φίλο *Roi Baudoin* για την αφιέρωση που μου έκανε, αλλά νομίζω ότι άξιζε η καθυστέρηση...!
> Ανταποδίδω λοιπόν με μια φωτογραφία του Appia στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, στις *25-5-1961*. Διόλου απίθανο να πρόκειται για τον πρώτο κατάπλου του!
> 
> Appia_Patra.jpg
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι από το καταπληκτικό φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα 
> *ΠΑΤΡΑ 1947-1964*
> *ΜΙΚΡΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ*
> *ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ Ν. Ε. ΤΟΛΗ*
> *ΕΞΑΝΤΑΣ*


''Trakmania'',τώρα και στα Ιστορικά... :Wink: 
Μεγάλο λαβράκι έβγαλες!!
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις!!

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Trakman, εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.
> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που ανακάλυψες ένα ακόμα 
> πολύτιμο μαργαριτάρι.
> Η όλη προσπάθεια μοιάζει με κυνήγι κρυμμένου θησαυρού. 
> Καλή συνέχεια.





> Φίλε Trakman, 
> καταπληκτική ανακάλυψη! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  
> Υ.Γ.: Το λεύκωμα κυκλοφορεί ακόμη ή είναι παλαιότερη (1964) έκδοση;





> ''Trakmania'',τώρα και στα Ιστορικά...
> Μεγάλο λαβράκι έβγαλες!!
> Ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις!!



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι μου!!
Δε συμμετέχω πολύ στα Ιστορικά καθώς δεν έχω αρχείο και πηγές, αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι δε με ενδιαφέρουν και ότι δεν τα διαβάζω! Γράφετε υπέροχα πράγματα! :Wink: 
Το λεύκωμα είναι έκδοση του 1999 Appia_1978!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε Trakman!

----------


## Haddock

Για τους λάτρεις της Αδριατικής, και ειδικά στον Appia 1978, ας το δούμε να σβουρίζει στην Κέρκυρα το 1972 (Σκηνή από το φιλμ &#171;Η Κόμησσα Της Κέρκυρας&#187 :Wink: .

----------


## Appia_1978

¶τιμε τι μου κάνεις;  :Wink: 
Μου φαίνεται, ότι κάθεσαι τις νύχτες και παίρνεις όλες τις Ελληνικές ταινίες σβάρνα και ψάχνεις για πλοία!!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Haddock

¶λλος ένας σκαραβαίος βγαίνει από το θηριώδες γκαράζ του ΑΠΠΙΑ εν έτει 1961. Πολλές εικόνες on board από ταξίδι στην Αδριατική την ίδια χρονιά. Για περισσότερες φώτο του ΑΠΠΙΑ στην Πάτρα, πρυμνοδετημένο, και άλλη μια εδώ. Το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας στα 1961




Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μας φίλε, η απουσία σου ήταν αισθητή.

Όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι μοναδικές.
Αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι ο τρόπος που που προσεγγίζεις τα πλοία, τους ανθρώπους, τα όνειρα και την πραγματικότητα.

Βλέποντας, ξαφνικά, τις φωτογραφίες που ανακάλυψες στο Διαδίκτυο, θυμήθηκα το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το *"Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά"* του* Νίκου Καζαντζάκη.*

_"ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ, ΧΙΝΟΠΩΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΓΛΥΚΑ, ΦΩΤΟΛΟΥΣΜΕΝΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ, διάφανο πέπλο από ψιλή βροχούλα που έντυνε την αθάνατη γύμνια της Ελλάδας. Χαρά στον άνθρωπο, συλλογίζουμε, που αξιώθηκε, προτού πεθάνει, ν' αρμενίσει το Αιγαίο._
_Πολλές χαρές έχει ο κόσμος ετούτος - γυναίκες, φρούτα, ιδέες, μα να'ναι χινόπωρο τρυφερό και να σκίζεις το πέλαο ετούτο, μουρμουρίζοντας τ' όνομα του κάθε νησιού, θαρρώ δεν υπάρχει χαρά που να βυθίζει περισσότερο την καρδιά του ανθρώπου στην Παράδεισο. Πουθενά αλλού δεν μετατοπίζεσαι τόσο γαληνά και πιο άνετα από την αλήθεια στ' όνειρο. Τα σύνορα αραιώνουν και τα κατάρτια και του πιο σαράβαλου καραβιού πετούν βλαστούς και σταφύλια._
_Αλήθεια, εδώ στην Ελλάδα, το θάμα είναι ο σίγουρος ανθός της ανάγκης"._

*Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ*

----------


## Appia_1978

Νίκο,

σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου!!! Καταπληκτικό εύρημα το άλμπουμ.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Ξανά ευχαριστώ

----------


## sea_serenade

paroskayak τι θα γίνει με την πάρτη σου??? Τι ανελέητο σφυροκόπημα είναι αυτό??? ¶παιχτες οι φωτο σου για άλλη μια φορά. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

PS: Στην τελευταία φωτό, το λιμάνι που απεικονίζεται είναι της Κέρκυρας και όχι της Ηγουμενίτσας!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Δύο παλιές καρτ-ποστάλ.  
Appia Kopie.jpg 
Στο Μπρίντιζι. 
Appia@Brindisi Kopie.jpg

----------


## George R

Καλησπέρα σέ όλους.
Με το συγκεκριμένο, καθώς και το "Γεώργιος" έχω ταξιδέψει Ιταλία - Ελλάδα την δεκαετία του '70.  Βρήκα και ένα βιντεάκι του...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DKqBN52Ir_o

----------


## sea_serenade

Τρεις φωτο του βαποριού που βρήκα τυχαία στο http://www.flickr.com

Appia1.jpg

Appia2.jpg

Appia3.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Appia φυσικά!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sea Serenade, τι να σε κάνω τώρα, ε;;; :mrgreen:

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Το υπεροχο ΑΡΡΙΑ εν πλω στις 8 Αυγουστου του 1983  :Smile: 

appia_08081983.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το υπεροχο ΑΡΡΙΑ εν πλω στις 8 Αυγουστου του 1983


 πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε μου

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ελπίζω να δούμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες από το μαγευτικό σου ταξίδι στην Κεφαλλονιά (ας πούμε κανένα από τα Στριντζαίικα πλοία ...)!  :Wink: 




> Το υπεροχο ΑΡΡΙΑ εν πλω στις 8 Αυγουστου του 1983

----------


## seaways_lover

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!! 
> 
> Ελπίζω να δούμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες από το μαγευτικό σου ταξίδι στην Κεφαλλονιά (ασ πούμε κανένα από τα Στριντζαίικα πλοία ...)!


 
Και βέβαια θα ανεβάσω κι αλλες.  :Very Happy:  Τώρα που βρήκα πως υπάρχει τέτοιο φόρουμ σαν το δικό μας? Θα ξαναρχίσω τις βόλτες στο λιμάνι, οπως τότε που ήμουν πιτσιρικάς που κατέβαινα για να δω και με την πλαστική φωτογραφικη μου να φωτογραφίσω "τα πλοία μου"!!! Έτσι τα 'λεγα τοτε!!!
Ανεξάρτητα απο εταιρίες, όλα "δικά μου" ήταν.... :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Στον seaway lover, αφιερωμένη η φωτογραφία με το πλοίο του να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του, στην όμορφη Πάτρα,  συνοδεία  ρυμουλκού.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στον seaway lover, αφιερωμένη η φωτογραφία με το πλοίο του να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του, στην όμορφη Πάτρα,  συνοδεία  ρυμουλκού.


Nα ρωτησω κατι offtopic: Στα δεξια της εικονας, υπαρχει ενα Στριντζοπλοιο. Τo Ιonian Star ειναι? (Η πρυμη ειναι ανοιχτη με καπακι που ανοιγει προς τα πανω)

----------


## seaways_lover

*@a.molos* = Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστω για την επαναφορα ομορφων αναμνησεων και για την αφιερωση. Να αφιερώσω αυτην την ομορφη αναμνηση στο φιλο Appia, που εχει και τ' ονομα αυτου του πανεμορφου σκαριου :Wink: .

*@Finnpartner* = Φιλε μου το πλοιο ειναι οντως το IONIAN STAR, αλλα ο καταπελτης ανοιγε οπως σε ολα τα βαπορια συνηθως. Φαινεται σαν να ανοιγει προς τα πανω σαν ο καταπελτης να εχει "καπακι", αλλα την ψευδαισθηση δημιουργει η σκια του καταστρωματος και ο τσιγκος απο το κιοσκι του λιμενικου... :Smile: !

----------


## Appia_1978

@a.molos & seaways_lover
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο, για τη φωτογραφία και την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Αλήθεια, πότε είναι βγαλμένη;

----------


## japan

> *@a.molos* = Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστω για την επαναφορα ομορφων αναμνησεων και για την αφιερωση. Να αφιερώσω αυτην την ομορφη αναμνηση στο φιλο Appia, που εχει και τ' ονομα αυτου του πανεμορφου σκαριου.
> 
> *@Finnpartner* = Φιλε μου το πλοιο ειναι οντως το IONIAN STAR, αλλα ο καταπελτης ανοιγε οπως σε ολα τα βαπορια συνηθως. Φαινεται σαν να ανοιγει προς τα πανω σαν ο καταπελτης να εχει "καπακι", αλλα την ψευδαισθηση δημιουργει η σκια του καταστρωματος και ο τσιγκος απο το κιοσκι του λιμενικου...!


Νομιζω οντως οτι ειχε ενα extra καπακι που εκλεινε μετα τον καταπελτη, ειχαν και αλλα πλοια της εποχης. Αν θελετε το ψαχνω για να απαντησω στα σιγουρα, αλλα πολυ προχειρα και απο αυτα που θυμαμαι ειχε.

----------


## japan

> Νομιζω οντως οτι ειχε ενα extra καπακι που εκλεινε μετα τον καταπελτη, ειχαν και αλλα πλοια της εποχης. Αν θελετε το ψαχνω για να απαντησω στα σιγουρα, αλλα πολυ προχειρα και απο αυτα που θυμαμαι ειχε.


Επανερχομαι με φωτογραφια αδελφου πλοιου για να επιβεβαιωσω αυτο που εγραψα λιγο πριν.

πηγη: www.faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## seaways_lover

Ψαξτο φιλε μου για να ειμαστε σιγουροι. Αλλα νομιζω πως δεν ειχε. Πιστευω πως θα θυμομουν ενα τοσο εντυπωσιακο ανοιγμα καταπελτη. Αλλα και παλι "ου γαρ ερχεται μονον..." :Wink: 

Μηπως στο IONIAN STAR στην Ελλαδα ειχε αφαιρεθει? :Confused:

----------


## seaways_lover

Το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ δεν ειχε. Το βλέπουμε εδω αραγμένο και πανω καπακι δεν υπαρχει.

Πηγή εικονας: faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## japan

Ισως να ειχε και να του αφαιρεθηκε καποια στιγμη. Παντως απο οτι θυμαμαι πρεπει να ταξιδεψε λιγο με  αυτο. Και μιας και ειμαστε off topic δεν ανοιγουμε ενα θεμα για το πλοιο να τα λεμε εκει;

----------


## seaways_lover

Εχεις δίκιο japan. Παρακαλούμε τους moderators να μας μεταφερουν...  :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο είναι το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SUN και η πρυμνη του άνοιγε με τον τρόπο που άνοιγε και στο ΚEPHALONIAN SKY(LUCINDA, AULONA). Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη 1989-1990 αν δεν κάνω λάθος (την εποχή εκείνη χρησιμοποιούσα μια ZENITH).

----------


## .voyager

> Το πλοίο είναι το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SUN και η πρυμνη του άνοιγε με τον τρόπο που άνοιγε και στο ΚEPHALONIAN SKY(LUCINDA, AULONA)


Για το Αulona υπάρχουν στοιχεία και photo εδώ. To έχω συναντήσει πριν χρόνια στα έξω από την Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## Yanakin

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Σας στέλνω κι εγώ μια φωτό αυτού του πανεμορφου πλοίου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου, σε υπερευχαριστώ  :Very Happy: 
Παραλίγο να μου έρθει ταμπλάς!!!

Τι πανέμορφη και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία! Είναι δική σου; Έχεις και άλλες μήπως; Πιστεύω, ότι θα χαιρόμασταν όλοι πολύ, εάν μας τις έδειχνες σιγά σιγά :wink:
Το δεξί πρέπει να είναι το Truva της TML.

----------


## Yanakin

Το ίδιο έπαθα κι εγώ όταν την είδα. Η φωτό δεν είναι δική μου και μακάρι να είχα περισσότερες, θα τις είχα ήδη ανεβάσει και όχι σιγά σιγά :-). Την βρήκα σε εντελώς άσχετο ιστότοπο και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν άλλες. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να βρούμε τα σχέδιά του.

----------


## starce

File Appia kalispera, hstoriki kart-postal toy APPIA sto Brindisi. To turkiko vapori den inae to TRUVA, omos to ISTANBUL.
Byby

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Appia...* Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.

photo 2.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ Ε. Διακάκης_

Χαρισμένη στον φίλο appia 1978

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Παρέα με τα Μιαούλης και Τομπάζης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Appia...* στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας.

photo 33.jpg 
_καρτποσταλ Α/φοι Κοκκαλη_
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Appia1978_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πανέμορφη carte -postale, φίλε *T.S.S. APOLLON.*

Για τα δύο άλλα πλοία μια υπόθεση *"San Giorgio"/"San Marco"* και *"Πολικός"* του Καβουνίδη;

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη, Merci!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αντώνη, δεν νομίζω όι το εικονιζόμενο Ιταλικό είναι ένα από τα San Marco/San Giorgio. Πρόσεξε ότι αυτά είχαν after deck στην πρύμη στο επάνω κατάστρωμα και τα άλμπουρά τους είχαν στη βάση σχήμα Λ. Το εικονιζόμενο μου φαίνεται για κάποιο από τα Bernina/Brennero/Stelvio (βλ. συνημμένη φωτό).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Appia...*
_Φωτο despo_

appia.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους  φιλους  despo και Appia1978_

----------


## Appia_1978

Τι όμορφη φωτογραφία ...!!!  :Very Happy: 
Καμαρωτό στη θάλασσα ταξιδεύοντας προς τον ήλιο ...  :Very Happy: 




> F/B *Appia...*
> _Φωτο despo_
> 
> appia.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους despo και Appia1978_

----------


## gtogias

Η καθέλκυση του Appia από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 6ης Οκτωβρίου 1960 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης). Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον ομώνυμο φίλο:

1960 10 06 Ελευθερία σελ 4.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε τρισευχαριστώ καλέ μου φίλε  :Very Happy: 
Πολύ σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο μας παρουσιάζεις. Να σαι πάντα καλά!




> Η καθέλκυση του Appia από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 6ης Οκτωβρίου 1960 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης). Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον ομώνυμο φίλο:
> 
> 1960 10 06 Ελευθερία σελ 4.jpg

----------


## plori

Σήμερα το ξαναείδαμε στην ελληνική ταινία ¨Η κόμησα της Κέρκυρας" υπέροχο σκαρί!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Μία ακόμα φώτο για το φίλο Appia ! Είναι στην Πάτρα, και μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι από τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου! 25-5-61

Appia.jpg

_Από:_ _Πάτρα 1947-1964
Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή
Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη
Εξάντας_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μία ακόμα φώτο για το φίλο Appia ! Είναι στην Πάτρα, και μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι από τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου! 25-5-61
> 
> Appia.jpg
> 
> _Από:_ _Πάτρα 1947-1964_
> _Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή_
> _Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη_
> _Εξάντας_


_Wraiotath fwtografia Giwrgo! Polu spania!_
_Loipon auto to biblio ecei polla kala pragmata_

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Trakman, σειρά και σου πάλι να σε ευχαριστήσω θερμά!!! 

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες βλέπω, με χτυπάτε ανελέητα :mrgreen:

Ξανά ευχαριστώ!




> Μία ακόμα φώτο για το φίλο Appia ! Είναι στην Πάτρα, και μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι από τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου! 25-5-61
> 
> Appia.jpg
> 
> _Από:_ _Πάτρα 1947-1964_
> _Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή_
> _Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη_
> _Εξάντας_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλες καρτ ποσταλ του *Αppia

*Apppia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Τραβηγμένες στη μικρή ακόμη Ηγουμενίτσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο το Φιλμ της Finos Film.  _Η Κομισσα της Κερκυρας_ σε σκηνοθεσια Αλεκου Σακελλαριου. Ειναι ταινια του 1972, μαλλον απο τΙς δευτερευουσες του Finos Film.  Παιζουν η Ρενα Βλαχοπουλου, ο Αλεκος Αλεξανδρακης, η Νονικα Γαληνεα και ο Μακης Δεμιρης. Η μουσικη ειναι του Γιωργου Κατσαρου και τα (παρα πολλα και μαλλον εκτος μοδας) χορευτικα του Βαγγελη Σειλινου που εμφανιζεται με την παρτνερ του Ναντια Φοντανα.  Αυτο ειναι το εργο στο οποιον γνωριστηκαν ο Αλεκος Αλεξανδρακης και η Νονικα Γαληνεα...

Βασικος πρωταγωνιστης του εργου το *Appia* του οποιου οι σκηνες ειναι πραγματικα εκπληκτικες και *μεγαλοπρεπεις.

*KK.jpg
KK2.jpg
IMG_0577.JPG
IMG_0579.JPG
IMG_0586.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα!

Μοναχοπαίδι, όπως και το Εγνατία, ..., κρίμα, ...
Αξιοσημείωτο, που κατορθώσανε και τα δύο, να ταξιδεύσουν όλη τους τη ζωή, για τις αρχικές τους εταιρείες! Και τι εταιρείες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα!
> 
> Μοναχοπαίδι, όπως και το Εγνατία, ..., κρίμα, ...
> Αξιοσημείωτο, που κατορθώσανε και τα δύο, να ταξιδεύσουν όλη τους τη ζωή, για τις αρχικές τους εταιρείες! Και τι εταιρείες!!!


Συγγνωμην
Ξεχασα να στο αφιερωσω

----------


## Appia_1978

Να σαι καλά Νικόλα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Η τελευταία είναι στην Ηγουμενίτσα;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να σαι καλά Νικόλα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Η τελευταία είναι στην Ηγουμενίτσα;


Νομιζω ναι

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω. Γιατι διαλεξες αυτο το ονομα Appia_1978; Υπαρχει κατι σημαδιακο για το πλοιο και το 1978;

----------


## Appia_1978

Σημαδιακό για το πλοίο όχι, αλλά για μένα. Το 1978 ταξίδεψα για πρώτη φορά μαζί του  :Wink: 




> Νομιζω ναι
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω. Γιατι διαλεξες αυτο το ονομα Appia_1978; Υπαρχει κατι σημαδιακο για το πλοιο και το 1978;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Appia*...στην Κερκυρα το 1978. 

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
scan029.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Appia 1978_

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

Σε ευχαριστώ, Γιώργο  :Very Happy: 

Εάν γνωρίζαμε και την ακριβή ημερομηνία, θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω εάν βρισκόμουν και εγώ επάνω εκείνη τη μέρα  :Wink: 




> F/B *Appia*...στην Κερκυρα το 1978. 
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
> scan029.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Appia 1978_

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλος Μάρκος πιστεύω οτι θα χαρεί άμα επισκεφθεί αυτή την ιστοσελίδα :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Appia_1978

¶μα θα χαρώ λέει; Μπα, γιατί καλέ; :mrgreen:
Καταπληκτική ιστοσελίδα, φίλε μου!!! 
Εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα στο ¶ππια, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα άρθρα αξίζουν να τα διαβάσει κανείς, π.χ. αυτό για το Ancona  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Appia/Egnatia* ...στο Brindisi το 1978. 


Brindisi 1960.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν το 1978? Τα αυτοκίνητα δείχνουν για μέσα δεκαετίας 60 (μην πω ότι τα Renault Dauphine και τα Fiat 600 και το Fiat Topolino είναι παλαιότερα). Το 1978 θα κυκλοφορούσαν και πιο σύγχρονα αυτοκίνητα, και δεν βλέπω κανένα δεκαετίας 70. Πάντως μου θύμισες το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό, το 1964, όταν οικογενειακώς πήγαμε στο Bari μέσω Brindisi με το τότε πρώτο Carina (Fiesta) από Πειραιά και επιστρέψαμε με το Εγνατία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν το 1978? Τα αυτοκίνητα δείχνουν για μέσα δεκαετίας 60 (μην πω ότι τα Renault Dauphine και τα Fiat 600 και το Fiat Topolino είναι παλαιότερα). Το 1978 θα κυκλοφορούσαν και πιο σύγχρονα αυτοκίνητα, και δεν βλέπω κανένα δεκαετίας 70. Πάντως μου θύμισες το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό, το 1964, όταν οικογενειακώς πήγαμε στο Bari μέσω Brindisi με το τότε πρώτο Carina (Fiesta) από Πειραιά και επιστρέψαμε με το Εγνατία.



Φιλε Μαρκο. Συγγνωμην. Οταν το ανεβασα θυμηθηκα εσενα και εγραψα 1978. Αν πατησεις πανω στην καρτποσταλ θα δεις οτι γραφει την πραγματικη χρονια, δηλαδη *1960*

----------


## george_kerkyra

Απότον αγγλόγλωσσο τουριστικό οδηγό του John Forte "Corfu. Venus of the Isles" (έκδοση 1969, σελ. 58)

----------


## Yanakin

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Κατά την γνώμη μου, μια απο τις πιο εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες του Appia.

Πηγή: http://www.naviearmatori.net/

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ, φανταστική φωτογραφία!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Appia_ poster (from my collection)

Appia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oμορφη φωτογραφια του *Appia

*Appia2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στο ελληνικό έργο του ΑΝΤ1 που παίζει τώρα θα δίξει πλάνα απο το Appia!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια εκπληκτικη και μεγαλη φωτογραφια του ΑΠΠΙΑ στην Ηγουμενιτσα.

Appia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ του πλοιου ΑΠΠΙΑ στο Βρινδησιο

Appia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πράγματι πολύ όμορφη  :Smile:

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει με σιγουρια,ποσα μιλια εβγαλε,εβγαζε maximum το πλοιο?Σε ολες τις σελιδες που εχω ψαξει το διχνουν 17,5 αλλα πιστευω οτι αυτη θα ηταν υπηρεσιακη,εκτος αν κανω λαθος..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μπαινοντας στο APPIA (στην Ηαγουμενιτσα) τον καιρο εκεινο τον παλιο..
http://footage.framepool.com/de/shot...ern-autofaehre
http://footage.framepool.com/de/shot...e-daimler-benz
Απο παλια γερμανικα φιλμ της Mercedes

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του APPIA από τη συλλογή της sshsa.
Αυτό το ξεχωριστό καφέ - μπεζ χρώμα της Adriatica έδινε στο πλοίο μια ιδιαίτερη ταυτότητα. 

APPIA.jpg

APPIA_02.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δυο πόζες του APPIA από τη συλλογή της sshsa.
> Αυτό το ξεχωριστό καφέ - μπεζ χρώμα της Adriatica έδινε στο πλοίο μια ιδιαίτερη ταυτότητα. 
> 
> APPIA.jpg
> 
> APPIA_02.jpg


Ο τόνος αυτός του μπεζ-καφέ της Adriatica θυμίζει έντονα και την παλαιότερη σκούρα φορεσιά των αρχικών χρόνων της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Your greek holiday starts on APPIA! 

she was a real money earner for Adriatica -together HML famous EGNATIA

here the deck plan with all the facilities for a short holiday on board:

Appia DP b.jpg

----------

